# student visa SVP nov15 intake



## Avishkriti

Hey people
I have applied for australian student visa (SVP) on 17th sep 2015 and the application was submitted at the AHC on 18th sep 2015. It is 17th oct 2015 now and its more than a month. The australian immigration website states it takes 15 days for the visa but its not going so true. Any idea guys y this delay?. Plz help
my orientation NOV 2, 2015. 


HELP!!!!!


----------



## aoamber

I also have visa delay and my course starts this week. I called AHC and they told me that the processing time for most of the cases is 3 months. I am already waiting for more than 2 months. So what do you see on website is not really true. If you send online application you can always check on it on your ImmiAccount. I think you also can write an email to your case officer.


----------



## Avishkriti

*News*



aoamber said:


> I also have visa delay and my course starts this week. I called AHC and they told me that the processing time for most of the cases is 3 months. I am already waiting for more than 2 months. So what do you see on website is not really true. If you send online application you can always check on it on your ImmiAccount. I think you also can write an email to your case officer.


Hey aoamber
I called the embassy and they didn't even allot me case officer yet it's been 39 days and they r yet delaying it. I hv my classes frm nov I hv only a week left and I dunno of they will b able to get my file thru in a week.

What bout you did u get any news yet?


----------



## aoamber

Avishkriti said:


> Hey aoamber
> I called the embassy and they didn't even allot me case officer yet it's been 39 days and they r yet delaying it. I hv my classes frm nov I hv only a week left and I dunno of they will b able to get my file thru in a week.
> 
> What bout you did u get any news yet?


I was waiting for more than a month to get case officer allocated, so I understand your concern. If it happened earlier, I would be studying in Australia by now. I applied more than 2 months back. Actually it is almost 3 months.

At this moment am in the process of deferring the course. I didn't get any useful information from AHC or my case officer all together. My application is undergoing the further assessment which is the process after CO was allocated and one knows when it is finished.It has been almost a month since my interview. It is hard to assume what is going on right now, but most probably my CO is very busy with other applications to check on mine.

You still have a chance that your application will be allocated this week and they still get approval if your case officer cares for your case. I think you are from India, I know that usually people are very helpful there and case officers included, so might be you still have a great chance to get in on time  Good luck


----------



## Avishkriti

aoamber said:


> I was waiting for more than a month to get case officer allocated, so I understand your concern. If it happened earlier, I would be studying in Australia by now. I applied more than 2 months back. Actually it is almost 3 months.
> 
> At this moment am in the process of deferring the course. I didn't get any useful information from AHC or my case officer all together. My application is undergoing the further assessment which is the process after CO was allocated and one knows when it is finished.It has been almost a month since my interview. It is hard to assume what is going on right now, but most probably my CO is very busy with other applications to check on mine.
> 
> You still have a chance that your application will be allocated this week and they still get approval if your case officer cares for your case. I think you are from India, I know that usually people are very helpful there and case officers included, so might be you still have a great chance to get in on time  Good luck


I have applied thru an agent so she requested my university to extend my date of orientation. Now it's 13th nov. She bought me some time 
U should hv extended ur date too before ur date of orientation passed. When is ur next sem starting


----------



## Usama123

*Hi guys plzz help!! Nov 2015 intake*

Hi guys my orientation date was of yesterday and till now not a single thing from there side, im really worried as date has already passed i applied in September medicals were done on 23sept and its been one and half month by now... 
what should i do


----------



## Avishkriti

Hey guys got my visa on 30th Oct and arrived in Australia on 1st Nov attended my orientation on 2nd nov ... guys these AHC people have to be reminded that ur application is with them so that they can allot you a case officer . Once its done they will take no time. All these best guys


----------



## Usama123

Avishkriti said:


> Hey people
> I have applied for australian student visa (SVP) on 17th sep 2015 and the application was submitted at the AHC on 18th sep 2015. It is 17th oct 2015 now and its more than a month. The australian immigration website states it takes 15 days for the visa but its not going so true. Any idea guys y this delay?. Plz help
> my orientation NOV 2, 2015.
> 
> HELP!!!!!


hey bro i hope you got the visa by now did you? and plzz help me as well my date for orientation has passed it was 9- NOV and i also applied in september and medicals were done on 23 sept no response till now today is 10- November 2015


----------



## Avishkriti

Usama123 said:


> hey bro i hope you got the visa by now did you? and plzz help me as well my date for orientation has passed it was 9- NOV and i also applied in september and medicals were done on 23 sept no response till now today is 10- November 2015


Hey usama I'm a girl  and yeah i got my visa nd I'm in Australian arrived the previous evening to my orientation..
Usama u should Hv called the AHC to remind them bout ur application. Or u could hv requested the university to extend ur date for orientation. For now try contacting ur university and ask them to extend ur date for reorientation I'm sure they will accept ur request


----------



## Usama123

*Hey congrats*

I'm glad you got your visa and yeah that process is already been done for extension as i applied through an agent...and i'm now thinking to call AHC as you said thanks for your help and best of luck!! lastly let me know how many days after you got the visa+did you applied through an agent?. Thanks!! stay blessed. 
P.S 
sorry that i called to bro


----------



## Avishkriti

Usama123 said:


> I'm glad you got your visa and yeah that process is already been done for extension as i applied through an agent...and i'm now thinking to call AHC as you said thanks for your help and best of luck!! lastly let me know how many days after you got the visa+did you applied through an agent?. Thanks!! stay blessed.
> P.S
> sorry that i called to bro
> 
> Hey thanks  and its okay Hashanah
> I applied 17th Sep through IDP (agent ) and waited for 39 days den called AHC nd found out that I was not allotted a case officer in 2 days they allotted me one. So after 4 days I got my visa coz my case officer knew that I had to b in Australia by Nov 2
> So she gave me my visa on 31st Oct
> Don't let ur case officer know that u Hv extended ur orientation coz den he or she may become a little easy going u know : p
> 
> All the best
> P.S. call the AHC every week to enquire


----------



## Usama123

hey thanks for the reply, should i contact my local AHC? here in Pakistan? and happy Diwalli


----------



## Avishkriti

Usama123 said:


> hey thanks for the reply, should i contact my local AHC? here in Pakistan? and happy Diwalli


hey 
yeah call ur local AHC ..
All the best 
happy diwali to you too


----------



## Usama123

cool thankyou for your help take care


----------



## rahul3680

Avishkriti said:


> hey
> yeah call ur local AHC ..
> All the best
> happy diwali to you too


hello avishkriti
can you please quote the contact number of AHC delhi ?
i am not sure if i have the right number

thanks


----------



## Avishkriti

rahul3680 said:


> hello avishkriti
> can you please quote the contact number of AHC delhi ?
> i am not sure if i have the right number
> 
> thanks


Hey rahul
This is the number 
011-4122 1000 
all the best


----------



## Avishkriti

Usama123 said:


> cool thankyou for your help take care


Hey thanx usama


----------



## 239722

Hello everybody, i have applied for 573 visa about 4 weeks ago . Still no visa. Already missed my orientation. Called AHC two times and they said that they have alloted case officer. Probably have to defer my course.


----------



## 239722

Hey friends anyone knows about the process time after allotment of case officer. How many applications do a case officer is allotted at one time. What is the order of checking applications by case officer


----------

